# Fish Natural Environment Videos



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Always interesting to see fish in their natural habitat, post videos if you know of any.

Here is one from some guys catching otto's


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Neon tetra, natural environment


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

discus


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

cool videos Shawn, nice seeing these fish in their natural environment ....was looking up weird fish on youtube earlier today myself lol


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

cool idea for thread


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

lake tanganyika: pearl of the rift (i love these videos, partially what inspired me to keep the fish i do) showcases both cichlids and puffers among other species


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

lake malawi:





id like to do one on lake victoria but unfortunately its being ravaged by overfishing, introduction of nile perch, climate change, and industrial pullutants  cant find any "pretty" videos of it. some victorian species only exist in aquaria now.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

very cool videos!


----------



## mike604 (May 1, 2010)




----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Great Thread - Thanks for starting it - even if I did just lose 1/2 an hour somehow


----------

